# Show me your studio furniture



## G.E. (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey guys,
I'm about to begin the process of building my own custom studio desk and I'm looking for some ideas. I've looked around at different furniture stores and I can't really find anything suitable because my setup is complicated and I need to fit a lot of stuff on that desk. 
2 Keyboards, pair of 8 inch monitors (speakers), 2 monitors (display), NI Maschine, Tablet, Mouse and keyboard and I may or may not get a mini synthesizer in the near future. 
If t's not too much trouble, I would like to see your setup to get some ideas about how I want to build my own. Feel free to also let me know if you have some of your own ideas and tips.

Thanks !


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd recommend putting the speakers on stands. For the displays I think VESA mounts are worth the price as you can position them any way you want and the end up not taking any desk space since the base is clamped right at the edge of the desk.

Right now I have a really big desk that has 2 levels 2x 4 space racks between the 2 levels and a computer keyboard tray. With the way that I have it set up right now I have the top level with nothing on it (except the clamps for my displays). On one side of the rack I have 3 power conditioners which could easily be placed on a rack on the floor. The other side of the rack just has a blank panel to cover the whole. I've removed the keyboard tray and put my 2 midi controllers on a keyboard stand at the edge of the desk for an RCP type set up. It's not very comfortable to have the "X" of the keyboard stand right there so I'mm planning to get another stand which has 4 legs instead of the "X". On the main part of my desk I have 2 computer keyboards and mice, a touchscreen, and a BCF2000. I'd say that only about 50% of the space is used on the main desk. With how I have things now my desk is unnecessarily big. A basic desk from ikea would work for my setup. If you get the speakers on stands, displays on stands, and midi controllers on stands all you need is a basic flat desk. 

You can find many great desk setups by looking into current and ex RCP composers' studios.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2014)

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/co ... esk_Ad.pdf

That's my desk. We sell them, so I have a vested interest in recommending it, but I'm also happy to give you advice if you want to build your own.


----------



## G.E. (Aug 25, 2014)

> I'd recommend putting the speakers on stands. For the displays I think VESA mounts are worth the price as you can position them any way you want and the end up not taking any desk space since the base is clamped right at the edge of the desk.


I may consider using stands for my speakers,though I would prefer to have everything on my desk.



> http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/co ... esk_Ad.pdf
> 
> That's my desk. We sell them, so I have a vested interest in recommending it, but I'm also happy to give you advice if you want to build your own.


That looks fantastic actually.Though it's a little bit out of my price range and I wouldn't be very comfortable with having it shipped all the way to Europe.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi

try robert @ https://www.facebook.com/BeijerWorkstations

his e-mail is [email protected]. He quoted me $750 to draw everything up. Then you just build it. His desk are beautiful. I haven't got round to doing mine yet as i just moved. 

good luck

e


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2014)

We have one on a boat to Switzerland right now, and we're shipping one to London next week, G.E.


----------



## muk (Aug 25, 2014)

The one to switzerland arrived today, actually


----------



## AC986 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/composersdesk/FullDesk_Ad.pdf
> 
> That's my desk. We sell them, so I have a vested interest in recommending it, but I'm also happy to give you advice if you want to build your own.



I quite like that Nick. I am in the market for a desk like that when the iMac is finally sorted out with interfaces.

How stable is the shelf for 88 note (heavyish) keyboards? Does it move around much when you play? 

And what is the wood?

How much is a desk like that inc. shipping to Great Britain?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 25, 2014)

if the op is looking for ideas there are these pix

http://www.musicradar.com/us/futuremusic/our-favourite-reader-studios-556860 (http://www.musicradar.com/us/futuremusi ... ios-556860)


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 25, 2014)

Look at the Ikea Galant series for desks and the T-Legs. They are highly customizable . There are so many ways to create your setup with what they have there , and these desks make solid workstations . There are even attachments for PC towers and keyboards if you like. youcan build a monster desk for around $300 here.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 25, 2014)

My desk, with plans and other drawings: 
http://www.jefflaity.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=106


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2014)

> How stable is the shelf for 88 note (heavyish) keyboards? Does it move around much when you play?
> 
> And what is the wood?
> 
> How much is a desk like that inc. shipping to Great Britain?



The keyboard shelf is totally solid. We use red oak or Canadian maple.

$2495 + about $125 to ship to Flextowe Port, then I'm not sure from there to London (our customer is taking care of that on his end). Last time we shipped to London was much more than that - $125 is pretty remarkable.

Jeff's desk is very nice too. And Stefan Podell made a variant of ours using ply and a motorized base.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 25, 2014)

Mine is difficult to type on, but that is somewhat by design. I wanted it to be more comfortable to record than to surf the internet.


----------



## rJames (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm in the process of moving out my VMK-176 (which was sending tons of extra cc data randomly) for a new MPK88 (who said they weren't all that noisy? :x ) so here is my desk.

Its as big as I could make out of 4' x 8' top. I was getting bursitis in whatever shoulder had to tweak my mixer. So, I make a big console where everything is in front.

As you can see I created a strange lightly slanted keyboard stand with a monitor stand just behind.

I didn't realize the clutter in my studio till I took this shot. All the crap in my office lessens direct echoes which is my "room treatment."

I created two large rack mount boxes as the base. All custom made. I created the design and he did the work.


----------



## G.E. (Aug 25, 2014)

ed buller @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Hi
> 
> try robert @ https://www.facebook.com/BeijerWorkstations
> 
> ...


Thanks. Is it $750 for the sketch and then you build it yourself ? 



synthetic @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> My desk, with plans and other drawings:
> http://www.jefflaity.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=106



Thanks for sharing. The sketches are very helpful. By the way, I didn't think I would ever see someone else using a Fatar controller. I have the Studio 900 and the keys are the best feeling midi keys I've ever played. :D



> I didn't realize the clutter in my studio till I took this shot. All the crap in my office lessens direct echoes which is my "room treatment."


That's some very practical "room treatment" right there ! :lol:


----------



## ed buller (Aug 26, 2014)

G.E. @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Thanks. Is it $750 for the sketch and then you build it yourself ?
> :



yes

e


----------



## tabulius (Aug 26, 2014)

I ordered a custom design from Keoda http://www.keoda.com

Wasn't cheap, but I think it was worth it, because I just couldn't find a desk that would have been perfect for my needs.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Aug 26, 2014)

If you have a low budget I would probably suggest to make your custom desk from IKEA, should cost less then 200$ for a table and a tabletop.
Check out IKEA hacks for studio desks.

Like this or similar:

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2010/12/cheapest-home-studio-desk-ever.html (http://www.ikeahackers.net/2010/12/chea ... -ever.html)


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 26, 2014)

I went to Ikea and bought two desks without legs and 4 separate legs. Then I bought some sliders and metal plates for the keyboard. Quite a lot work, cheap but steady:


----------



## AC986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> > How stable is the shelf for 88 note (heavyish) keyboards? Does it move around much when you play?
> >
> > And what is the wood?
> >
> ...



Jesus H Christ!

Can't afford it. Love it though. If you ever need a French polisher.......


----------



## pablo1980 (Aug 26, 2014)

These are my custom made furnitures, a friend of mine did most of the work (trying not to saw one of my fingers off).

I haven´t got the plans, but maybe you can get some ideas for your own ones. They are all made in MDF.

The only problem is the (always a problem) height of the desk with the 88 keyboard beneath it. aside from that I love this arrangement.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 26, 2014)

> If you ever need a French polisher.......



We could certainly sell it unfinished if you know how to do that. 

Handmade desks are expensive to build. The materials alone are over a third of the cost.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 26, 2014)

I do want to repeat one thing, though: sliding the desktop rather than the keyboard is the way to go. Your speakers and monitors remain the right distance, you have both a comfortable writing surface and playing position (your MIDI and computer keyboards stay in the right positions when you slide the desk), and it takes half a second to glide between the two activities - which we do all day long.


----------



## impressions (Aug 26, 2014)

everyone here has a cleaning lady? i thought you would have wheels on those nice workstations.


----------



## milesito (Aug 26, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Aug 26 said:


> I do want to repeat one thing, though: sliding the desktop rather than the keyboard is the way to go. Your speakers and monitors remain the right distance, you have both a comfortable writing surface and playing position (your MIDI and computer keyboards stay in the right positions when you slide the desk), and it takes half a second to glide between the two activities - which we do all day long.




where would an apogee quartet go? would it slide on sliding desk? Also, does it come in other colors, how long to make one? if I have an iMAC and extral 24" screen, how can it sit beside the imac screen? or is it possible? I also have a TV on the wall behind it.

thx much Nick.


----------



## G.E. (Aug 26, 2014)

So I've attempted to sketch something which I think would be easy to build and cover all my needs. Here's what I have so far.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Milesito, I sent you a PM. Did you not get it?

Anyway, the Quartet would sit on the desk unless we figured out a custom tweak - which would be pretty easy. And sure, we can stain it colors.

But as I wrote in the PM, this is a phone call. I don't want to usurp this thread.


----------



## CDNmusic (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Pablo,

I like your studio very much, nice and clean, I'm sure is a great place to let your creativity flourish. 

You iPad caught my eye, what are you running on it?


----------



## pablo1980 (Aug 26, 2014)

thanks, the ipad is running lemur ios. I use it to control cubase control room, mixing, and a lot of sample libraries and vsti (I have an omnisphere, lass, sample modeling template) I even can control the access virus from it!


----------



## gyprock (Oct 8, 2015)

I recently purchased a Kawai M7 keyboard to improve my piano playing chops and to incorporate into my workstation environment. This keyboard is quite chunky and heavy so I wanted a solution where the white keys were at a standard height of around 71.5 to 75 cm from the ground. I also wanted a solution where I could have a retractable table top for my computer keyboard, mouse and controller devices. Of course I wanted to do this on the cheap so Ikea and the local hardware store came to the rescue. I've attached some images of what I did. Here is a more detailed account:

1. I already had an Ikea table that was 160 (L) x 80 (W) x 72 (H) cm. I've forgotten the name and whether it is still available. I originally chose it because it was rock solid. I decided to readjust the metal frame so I could get more of an overhang on one side. In retrospect, I probably didn't need to make the adjustment but it gives me more flexibility should I ever get a wider keyboard. I don't see this happening because I really like the M7.

2. I needed to also raise the table by about 8 cm so I placed a timber spacer underneath each leg. To prevent the timber from being laterally kicked out from under the table, I drilled some holes to accommodate the height adjusting feet of the table.

3. To raise the keyboard and allow room for my knees I opted for 2 x Ikea step ladders as left and right supports. These are about 63 cm high and quite solid. Again, I drilled some holes to align with the rubber feet on the M7. This prevents lateral movement of the step ladders away from the keyboard. The final height of my keyboard (to the white keys) is now about 73 cm and the overall feel is solid.

4. For the retractable table top I cut another old Ikea table that I had lying around. The length was already 140 cm so I cut it to a width of 50 cm. The wheels and rails were purchased from a local hardware store. Just go to the door hanging section and there are many options available. I chose a system that could be screwed to the table top so that it could operate horizontally. Another possible option is to use the runners for kitchen drawers. These can be purchased separately 

5. The tricky part was measuring the length of the rail required and where exactly to mount the wheels on the timber so that the stoppers are positioned correctly and the timber can slide to fully close and fully open over the M7.

Overall, I was very happy with the result. I could have used cabinets instead of step ladders to support the keyboard. Alternatively you may already have a keyboard stand although I wouldn't recommend an "X" frame design because there wouldn't be any room for the knees. A "Z" frame would probably work if you could adjust it low enough. Anyway, everybody's solution will be different but the concept of using door hanging runners is extremely flexible.


----------

